# UKW Secret Santa Photos Thread 2017



## morfa (24 Dec 2017)

Hi all,

Please post up your photos on this thread. Thanks for participating in UKW Secret Santa. See you all next year.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Cheers,

Morfa

MODS - Please sticky this thread and de-sticky the old thread. Thanks!


----------



## DannyEssex (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone :ho2 

I want to say a huge thank you to my secret santa. I will put up some photos a bit later on as it's a bit manic here at the moment. 

I am truly astounded with my gift. It's stunning. Thank you very much.


----------



## Arron (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Up at 0530 this morning ready for work but didn’t forget to pack my SS gift, I wasn’t disappointed!
My generous SS has sent me an Awl,pushstick,relish and jam (all handmade)

Thank you once again SS


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2017)

Here is my lovely present, a beautifully turned screwdriver and bits.

This will have a special place in my tool cabinet, it is definitely a user it fits my hand perfectly.




Thank you so much Escudo.

James

P.S. What wood is it?


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2017)

Look at what I got! two cracking mallets.



Secret Santa by Racers, on Flickr

I like the square handle on the rectangular one.

Thank you secret santa!

Pete


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Dec 2017)

Well my wonderful gift was a pen and pencil set. I know they came from Marcos as he was very secretive - so thank you my friend. 

Can I ask what the wood is?

Also what are the kits as they seem much nicer than the craft pro ones I’ve been buying?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2017)

I wonder who earth made these?? ................... take a bow, Pete, they're brilliant and they will be used.
I hope you use the mallets - I'll own up, it always seems to come out in the end - it's coals to Newcastle, I'm afraid, but I'd already made them when the draw was done. At least I know you do use things. The carver's mallet is sliced up worktop - I've used one for about five years without any sign of it's splitting or denting badly, and the other is made of ygiagam - I bought it at the club and it's heavy as hell, I worked it out fairly accurately at 1006 which seems about right as it just floats slightly under the water. Ideal for a small f.o. mallet.


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2017)

Thanks Phil, glad you like them. 
A man can’t have to many mallets, they will be used. 

Pete


----------



## rxh (25 Dec 2017)

I was delighted to receive this fine mallet and a Japanese folding knife (Higonokami). The handle of the mallet is ash. I don't recognise the other wood but it is heavy.

The knife will be a constant companion as it is UK-legal for carrying. These Japanese knives take and keep a very good edge.

Thank you very much Santa


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Dec 2017)

Thank you Santa ! Inside a nicely wrapped package I found a box fashioned from ply and masking tape, which looked promising. Here's what was inside: 










A very useful collection, some pencils and a rubber (I was struggling to find one only yersterday), a nicely turned scratch awl (Yew I think ?) and a diagonal checking gauge in oak and walnut (?). This looks a handy thing, I have so far managed by juggling a tape measure, but this looks a quicker way, and should gauge accurately even when using turned parts. 

I'm well pleased with them all; very nice to receive hand made gifts, and as luck would have it both things I don't have already.

Happy Christmas to you all, and special thanks to my Santa and Morfa for organising.


----------



## Homers double (25 Dec 2017)

One of the highlights of the the day is opening my Secret Santa gift.
Many thanks to my secret Santa, I received a beautifully turned mini bowl (with magnet in the base), a screwdriver with flats on it to stop it rolling away and a cartridge key ring all packaged safely in there own shavings. also included was a large collection of bits for the screw driver,
The bowl has been put to immediate use as the washing macine produced a collection of torx bits as I didn’t empty the pockets in my work trousers yesterday.
A big thanks goes out to Morfa for arranging the secret Santa again 
I hope everyone has a great day 
Harvey


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2017)

Would just like to say a huge thank you to my SS, I really am pleased with my gift. At first I thought I had been sent some Monte Cristo's (but inside was even better. I got a lovely Rabone folding rule (the smell of which invoked some amazing memories for me, took me right back to the 70's/80's), and what I thought was a lipstick at first but is a rather lovely sliding pencil holder. Will post pics in a little bit. They will definitely have a use in the future, So thank you


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2017)

DannyEssex":1b2lzfd7 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone :ho2
> 
> I want to say a huge thank you to my secret santa. I will put up some photos a bit later on as it's a bit manic here at the moment.
> 
> I am truly astounded with my gift. It's stunning. Thank you very much.



You are very welcome Danny, I hope it serves you well and am really glad you like it. 
Merry xmas to all and have a great new year


----------



## morfa (25 Dec 2017)

I got a lovely little smoother from my Secret Santa. Really excellent piece and looks like it'll be a great little plane for those inconvenient nooks and small jobs. Lovely bit of engineering and woodworking.


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2017)

Hello forum friends,

Thanks Secret Santa, (James) for my terrific gift, a matching pair of very nicely made bench wonder dogs!






The dogs came in a tastefully made UKW gift box, with special designed logos and Christmas holly pictures. 






Each dog has been made with great attention to detail. The cork protective pad is a luxury touch, and the excellent knurled handle catches the eye. Also the clever little rubber band which I foresee will keep the screw thread from touching the bench while in use.

Top Notch workmanship and a really handy addition to my bench hardware. Thanks James.

I am glad you liked the little screwdriver I made. Funny how we both came out of the hat together! The screwdriver handle is made from a small piece of Cocobolo, a tropical South American wood. When I was turning the handle I could see the lovely grain appear , orange and red, with black patterns of grain, really nice to turn.

Happy Christmas everyone. Thanks to Matt for organising this worthwhile and fun annual event. As usual some cracking gifts and workmanship on show from forum members.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2017)

thanks to woodbrains (mike) for the gifts, it went way beyond what I expected, these are tools I will treasure and use for the rest of my life, 

and also thanks to morfa for organising it!

cheers, Ben.


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2017)

My Secret Santa is a mystery, but I am very grateful for some workshop essentials, a pen to complete the crossword with, and a decoration for the tree. I am in the process of assembling a kit so that when friends ask me to help them, I have the basics without having to search the workshop to find them.

Thanks to Santa, and thanks to Morfa for organising.


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2017)

DiscoStu":36gnqy1e said:


> Well my wonderful gift was a pen and pencil set. I know they came from Marcos as he was very secretive - so thank you my friend.
> 
> Can I ask what the wood is?
> 
> Also what are the kits as they seem much nicer than the craft pro ones I’ve been buying?



I am glad that you like it. It is a thuya burl, on a mistral kit from Beaufort Ink.


----------



## DannyEssex (25 Dec 2017)

Droogs":1un3apuu said:


> DannyEssex":1un3apuu said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas everyone :ho2
> ...



Droogs,

Thank you so much, I still haven't had a chance to have a play with it yet, I have never set one of these up so may need some help. 

P.s glad you liked the silver pencil slider, I had you!!!


----------



## Doris (25 Dec 2017)

Arron":2ad12wrp said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Up at 0530 this morning ready for work but didn’t forget to pack my SS gift, I wasn’t disappointed!
> My generous SS has sent me an Awl,pushstick,relish and jam (all handmade)
> ...


You're welcome. Glad it all arrived safely. (My wife didn't make the jam btw -I don't have one ) 

Mine arrived and accidentally opened it when it arrived but didn't see the contents only the invoice.

One veritas brass carving mallet. I'm very touched and have been after a decent mallet for years so thank you to my SS for my lovely gift.

DTR is very jealous 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Doris (25 Dec 2017)

Forgot the photo!






Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Dec 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks to Morfa for sorting this out again. It is a Christmas highlight for me. Cheers fella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbrains (26 Dec 2017)

Hello,

Sorry, posted my picture in the other thread, didn't realise there was a separate one for the photos. 

I got a really nice carved spoon in oak. Actually it is more like a ladle, quite a deep bowl. It was rather nicely done by Tyreman, who must have had a tough job with it, it is quite a hard piece of oak. I have to admit, I saw the spoon a few days ago; my 2 1/2 year old daughter opened it when I wasn't looking! She has taken quite a shine to it. I have never carved a spoon myself, but seeing this one has inspired me to have a try next year. 

Thanks Santa!




Mike.

PS thanks Morfa for arranging the Secret Santa this year! =D>


----------



## thetyreman (26 Dec 2017)

woodbrains":3i1i964v said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry, posted my picture in the other thread, didn't realise there was a separate one for the photos.
> 
> ...



great to hear that mike, nice to hear your daughter likes it, hope you do have a go at it, you'll do a great job I'm sure judging by the quality of your tool making skills, they are superb.


----------



## SVB (9 Jan 2018)

Just back from extended holiday and got to open my SS gift.

Many thanks for a lovely zebrano blank and pen screwdriver. 

HNY to all,

Simon


----------

